# urodynamics -what the RVUs



## Jarts (Jan 14, 2010)

Does anyone know what the RVUs are for 51797 and 51798?

Julie


----------



## jek521 (Jan 14, 2010)

51797 & 51797/26 has 0.8 work RVU
51798 has no value for work RVU

Jen


----------



## Jarts (Jan 14, 2010)

Much Thanks!


----------



## imjsanderson (Jan 14, 2010)

CustomCoder Validation CCI Edits: Office (Version 16.0) - Carrier: 1ST QUARTER 2010
Code Validation RVU-n
51729 Complex cystometrogram (ie, calibrated electronic equipment); with voiding pressure studies (ie, 8.68f
bladder voiding pressure) and urethral pressure profile studies (ie, urethral closure pressure
profile), any technique
CCI Validation Results:
m4 There are no bundling issues for this code
51727 Complex cystometrogram (ie, calibrated electronic equipment); with urethral pressure profile 8.08
studies (ie, urethral closure pressure profile), any technique
CCI Validation Results:
m6 Code 51727 is a component of Column 1 code 51729 and cannot be billed using any modifier.
m6 Code 51727 is a component of Column 1 code 51728 and cannot be billed using any modifier.
51728 Complex cystometrogram (ie, calibrated electronic equipment); with voiding pressure studies (ie, 8.07
bladder voiding pressure), any technique
CCI Validation Results:
m6 Code 51728 is a component of Column 1 code 51729 and cannot be billed using any modifier.
m4


----------

